# The Strange Magic of: Lothar and the Hand People



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well yeah, they were usually pretty horrible. But I liked this one.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't help but feel the most appropriate setting to listen to this music is a black light illuminated room with phosphorescent posters of cannabis and toadstools, with perhaps a lava lamp or two and one of those fibre optic lamps that change colours. Oh, and velvet bean bag chairs on shag carpet, with the heavy smell of weed and cheap malt liquor permeating everything.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So you've been to my place? I don't remember that, but maybe that's not surprising, if you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

I prefer _Presenting_ to _Space Hymn_.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> I can't help but feel the most appropriate setting to listen to this music is a black light illuminated room with phosphorescent posters of cannabis and toadstools, with perhaps a lava lamp or two and one of those fibre optic lamps that change colours. Oh, and velvet bean bag chairs on shag carpet, with the heavy smell of weed and cheap malt liquor permeating everything.


I couldn't think of a better setting. I might just add one thing - the shag carpet has to be filthy. (But perhaps that doesn't need to be added. Shag carpet is impossible to clean and is therefore always filthy.) And maybe one other thing - the bean bag chairs must be leaky; a bean bag chair that isn't slowly leaking its contents onto the floor just isn't a proper bean bag chair.

I haven't thought about them in a long time, and this thread just reminded me. Many, many years ago, I heard their recording of "Bye Bye Love" on a radio program, and I just had to hear more, so I had to buy a CD. To my ear, it sounds about like what might have happened if the Everly Brothers had taken a few questionable drugs before making their classic recording. I just had to listen to it and was happy to experience the weirdness again after all these years. Unfortunately, I don't have any filthy shag carpet, leaky bean bag chairs, or weed, so I can't come up with the proper atmosphere.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay said:


> I prefer _Presenting_ to _Space Hymn_.


I also prefer "Presenting".


----------

